# OTA antenna noobie questions..where to start ?



## dreamer (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I live in California and I am in the market for an OTA HDTV antenna that will also be able to be used for receiving FM radio waves as well. (I wanted it to be able to recieve FM radio so I could hook a lead to my home theatre A/V reciever.) I am hoping to find a smaller antenna that I can place in my attic and point towards the Los Angeles area where all these signals come from. I do have power sources in my attic that could be used for the amplifiers that help boost antenna reception.

I have no clue where to start, which models to look at or which brands, how the different amplifiers work and which antenna/amplifier combo would be best for my situation and was hoping you guys could help to lead me in the right direction.

I went to the antenna locator website and and typed in my location and it said that in order for me to receive my local digital broadcasts that I needed a red and lt. green compatible antenna and that I was about 54 miles from where these signals originate from and at a compass orientation of 269 degrees.

Can you guys please help an OTA noobie and make some recommendations to me so I at least know where to start ?


Thanks for your help !

Rick


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

See if this info is of any help http://www.fota.net/antenna/

Not sure if this will work with FM too


----------

